# Hair loss in children?



## MK09 (Nov 10, 2009)

So i have a precious little niece who just turned six last month.And recently her hair started to fall out in alot.Shes been taken to the DR and the possible reasons given were leukemia and alopecia.But unfortunately all they did was take some blood work and it wont be back for at least a week or so.And as you can imagine were all going crazy imagining the worst which would be the leukemia.But i was thinking with Leukemia wouldn't there have to be other symptoms present? Because besides the hair falling out shes a seemingly perfectly healthy little girl.I know i could look this up online but there's endless possibilities.And i would rather hear from personal experience from real people.I wanted to add her hair hasn't fallen out completely or anything.Its just coming out though it chunks,really really weird.


----------



## Babylard (Nov 10, 2009)

have you ever considered changing the shampoo? go for the extra sensitive baby shampoos or if you can get your doctor to help you find a milder alternative

i hope things turn out better for her!


----------



## MK09 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_have you ever considered changing the shampoo? go for the extra sensitive baby shampoos or if you can get your doctor to help you find a milder alternative

i hope things turn out better for her!_

 

I actually dont know what shampoo is used on her because she isnt my daughter shes my niece.But i would assume she uses a childrens shampoo but its something to think about.Ill pass it on to my sister.Thanks!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg, I just noticed a bald spot on my son. He isn't shedding hair or anything, but Im worried about it too. I looked up possible causes and it seems like Alopecia areata, but im gonna take him in to get checked. 

Keep us posted if you findout about your niece.


----------



## Navessa (Nov 17, 2009)

my daughter's hair wasn't fall out in chunks but at the top of her head a small bald spot started getting bigger and bigger.  (i think a bump on the head or bug bite caused it at first).  
when the spot was about quarter size i brought her in (i had previously tried diff remedies) and they did lab tests.  nothing came up.
i completely changed her shampoo and conditioner to all natural/organic - so no sulfates or parabens, minimal ingredients.  
her hair started growing in then.  the spot is shrinking (less than a dime size now!).  i've been really good about what supplements she gets too.  i give:
a multivitamin/mineral (no artificial ingredients or dyes in it)
cod liver oil
2000 iu vit d
probiotics

hth!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 17, 2009)

I know nothing about leukemia, but I have had Alopecia myself. I got as an adult, but I know pretty many people who got it as children. It's not that uncommon, and it sounds to me as the most plaussible cause given the fact that she doesn't have any other symptoms as you describe it. 

It surprises me, that they think of leukemia just beacuse she is loosing hair. I never got tested for leukemia or anything like that when I lost my hair.

What is the hair loss like? Is it as bald spots or is it scattered all around the head, if you understand what I mean?

Alopecia is fairly common, and completely harmless beside the fact that it's not nice to loose your hair. Escpecially if it doesn't come back.

There is really nothing to do about alopecia, so don't begin buying all sorts of things. Save the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is some evidence that special light therapy can help, but that's the doctors business to talk about.

The good news is, that the hair in most cases returns to normal. It did for me after about a year. I think it's about 95 percent who regain all their hair. But these odds are unfortunately a bit smaller when you loose your hair in childhood.

I hope for the best for the little girl. If you have any questions about alopecia please let me know.


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 15, 2012)

thats ok new born's loose hair when they are born its basically just new and thicker hair will grow 
  	its really good


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 15, 2012)

its ok nothing to worry about 
  	just means new hair is gonna grow back and healthy


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 15, 2012)

even though this thread is really old, it still may be helpful to others who are worried about this still.

  	about six or seven years ago, my mom noticed a small bald spot on the back of my head that was very noticeable when i wore my hair up in a ponytail. i went to the doctor and got tested for alopecia as well but it came back negative. then i realized [and through other people's observations on me] that it was ME that was causing the hair loss. i myself was pulling my hair out. 

  	i don't know why i do it, but i do. sometimes i'm not even aware that i do it until i feel it and i've got two-three stands on hair twisted around my fingers. i think it has to be some neurological twitch since sometimes i'm not aware and sometimes i am. but because of it, it has made parts of my hair really uneven and i have had to cut my hair really short to let it all grow back out evenly at times. and i TELL myself, after each hair cut that i get, that i'm going to stop the hair pulling but i still do it. i've still got some thin patches on the back of my head but i think the worse one now is at the top of my head near the crown. i'm currently growing my hair out to at least boob-length [in my icon i'm wearing extensions, so there's no confusion lol] and i would love to stop pulling it all out :[ it sucks when my mom has to tell me to get my hands out of my hair when i'm not aware of it.

  	it's really embarrassing, i'm not gonna lie. i always have to sweep up a ball of hair from my floors in my room, and it's even more embarrassing when i'm at school and my roommate finds my hair all around too. but i don't know how to stop it. there was a point where it lessened and i want to get back to that, or even stop altogether. so if anyone went through anything similar or has any tips, i'd be eternally thankful!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 15, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> even though this thread is really old, it still may be helpful to others who are worried about this still.
> 
> about six or seven years ago, my mom noticed a small bald spot on the back of my head that was very noticeable when i wore my hair up in a ponytail. i went to the doctor and got tested for alopecia as well but it came back negative. then i realized [and through other people's observations on me] that it was ME that was causing the hair loss. i myself was pulling my hair out.
> 
> ...


  	I was pulling out hair from anxiety and stress. Maybe try to look at it from another perspective and manage your stress? You may also have the case of restless hands so put a squeeze ball or some sort of toy in your pocket at all times and just play with that instead when youre in a situation where you might be playing with your hair.

  	I realized I responded to this post. How has things been since? My bf actually had leukemia and he was perfectly fine up until he past away suddenly. You never really know


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Babylard said:


> I was pulling out hair from anxiety and stress. Maybe try to look at it from another perspective and manage your stress? You may also have the case of restless hands so put a squeeze ball or some sort of toy in your pocket at all times and just play with that instead when youre in a situation where you might be playing with your hair.
> 
> I realized I responded to this post. How has things been since? My bf actually had leukemia and he was perfectly fine up until he past away suddenly. You never really know


  	stress was one thing that my mom kept suggesting it might be, but then i think about it i'm not really stressed out from anything? i don't know. even during school i don't get *that* stressed. but getting a stress ball is a good suggestion! i need to find one haha. thank you :] 

  	also, i'm sorry about your bf :< i've had a similar experience [not with a bf though] and it's definitely hard.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Your child is six months old. Does she have a habit of pulling her hair? That can cause hair to fall out in patterns, too. Sometimes children will suck their thumbs and play with their hair at the same time.


----------

